# MTB, IUD's and you.



## screamscratch (May 5, 2009)

Alright, let's get personal and full of TMI, ok? (If you can't handle it, don't read any further).
*******


I ride a SS to work, a FS on the trails and a cruiser around town. Therefore, I'm on a bike every day I leave my house-sometimes for hours at a time. I've had an IUD for three years. My problem: this year I started mtb in earnest and now my menstrual cycle is screwed up. If I go for a really long ride, I spot. Then I continue spotting for a few days. I don't have but two-four days without some 'activity' in my nether regions. And I can't get a grasp on whether it's the bike riding or the sex (both of which happen regularly). My bf handles this issue well and maturely (he's a healthcare professional). I'm wondering what's going on and wanted some info before heading to my clinic for a check up. Anyone else have this problem? Is my seat somehow affecting me? 

Thanks for any info and thanks for being adults about this, too.


----------



## mandiepandie (Oct 1, 2009)

I just recently got an IUD and I have the same problem no matter if I ride or not. I seem to be having some sort of "activity" at least half the month. But if you have had it for three years and it seems to happen more when you ride maybe you might wanna check into it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the seat shouldn't be affecting your menstrual cycle (unless the blood you're seeing is from some sort of physical damage done by the seat rather than menstrual blood). 
Which IUD do you have? I know that the Mirena (hormonal) type generally will cause lighter to non-existent periods while the copper type (which I actually have) can cause heavier bleeding. If you have a Mirena, would it be possible that there's something wrong (totally unrelated to riding a bike) that's interfering with the normal hormone-distributing process and making you spot? 
I'm curious to know since I have one, so keep us updated!


P.S. Props to your boyfriend :thumbsup:


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Huh - that's a weird one.

I have a Mirena IUD and after the initial adjustment period where my period was wacky, I don't get any spotting at all (and my regular period is usually so light it's barely noticeable). I can't really see how a bike seat would affect it. And if anything, exercise is supposed to make your periods lighter.

I'd definitely go see your doctor to get their opinion on what's going on.


----------



## screamscratch (May 5, 2009)

I have the copper IUD. Over the last three years my cycle has been normal that's why I asked about any changes. When I raced marathons my menstruation was nearly nonexistent. But biking.... my weight has dropped (almost 15# on a five-foot body) but my actual cycle is *way* abnormal. Just thought I'd ask if any other women noticed changes after upping mileage on a bike. I'm not some backwoods idiot who thinks sitting on a bike seat will make me lose my virginity... just playing detective a bit before heading to the clinic. 

Thanks for the info in any case!! And yes, the bf is a good egg.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds like it's a combination of weight loss and mileage that's causing the issue. I stop having a period when I train hard, only to have it re-start when I taper for a race (convenient, eh?)
I didn't mean to sound like I was calling you ignorant about the saddle thing... I've had bad enough saddle problems that I find it totally conceivable to see blood after a ride and not be totally sure of where it came from...


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

That does seem odd, and I too would be curious to hear if you get an explanation. I had the copper IUD for 2 years (until it expelled for unknown reasons) and never noticed any correlation between riding and spotting. But obviously we're all different.  It's possible you have a new fibroid or something that is being irritated by the IUD regardless of your physical activities (I'm not a health care professional, but I think they're harmless). 

Good luck getting this straightened out!


----------



## screamscratch (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for reading/listening. I hadn't considered fibroids, etc. I know after three-four cycles of no change I need a doc. 
@andrea, I didn't think you were name calling in anyway... no worries. More likely I was making sure I didn't sound like a backwoods idiot (always a possibility!)

Thanks again and happy riding!

S


----------

